# 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane on Craigslist West Chicagoland



## biker (May 19, 2020)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/bik/d/geneseo-1935-schwinn-cycleplane-vintage/7126295592.html


----------



## Freqman1 (May 19, 2020)

Looks like @danfitz1 bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (May 19, 2020)

Beautiful example if original! hopefully it gets snatched up by someone that will ride it...


----------



## fattyre (May 19, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Beautiful example if original! hopefully it gets snatched up by someone that will ride it...





Or at the least keep the tires inflated.


----------



## redline1968 (May 19, 2020)

Its a repaint. The dude wont send close ups first sign of a fake or a repaint


----------



## catfish (May 19, 2020)

.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 19, 2020)

just Pm Him.. want's people to see bike in person.. that is probably best if it's in question...


----------



## John G04 (May 19, 2020)

Sold - 1935 Schwinn Cycleplane | Archive (sold)
					

I was cleaning out my garage and found this in the back under some boxes I must have forgotten about it. (Just kidding) I went on a 8 hour round trip this morning to pick up this beautiful 35 Cycleplane. I spent several hours in negotiations and drop a healthy pile of cash on the table to bring...




					thecabe.com


----------



## ZE52414 (May 19, 2020)

That bike is absolutely not a repaint. Dan doesn’t mess around. Good guy great seller and buyer.


----------



## biker (May 20, 2020)

I am leaning toward a long ago repaint. I would rather have the black crusty one sold on eBay few weeks ago for $3750 that way I can be sure of what I have.


----------



## BFGforme (May 20, 2020)

Seems pricey for possible repaint, seat was definitely redone and chrome looks way too nice.... IDK


----------



## redline1968 (May 20, 2020)

Total d—k head wouldn’t buy from anyone who’s rude and won’t post or send extra pics..even if it was 10 bucks.. bad way to sell things.. I’m sure it’s a resto.. 


ZE52414 said:


> That bike is absolutely not a repaint. Dan doesn’t mess around. Good guy great seller and buyer.


----------



## Robertriley (May 20, 2020)

Sure looks like the one Chad @Hawthornecrazy sold and I think that was OG paint.  If this is the same one, I’m leaning original paint for sure.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 20, 2020)

maybe we should  put it to a vote LO lo LO lo.... i don't know him  i know  he is a member on here  has some cool stuff ...  i don't know  why he didn't offer it for sale here????


----------



## biker (May 20, 2020)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> maybe we should  put it to a vote LO lo LO lo.... i don't know him  i know  he is a member on here  has some cool stuff ...  i don't know  why he didn't offer it for sale here????



That right there says a lot.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 20, 2020)

that bike lived out here on the west coast almost 40 years ago and it is a beautiful bike-but it was a repaint. the guy who had it at that time was trying to say original back then-no one bought it(that it was orig). you could hardly tell then-but  a sharp eye and there were clues. its not in any way a reflection on the sellers present or past or their reputation-its a beautiful bike no matter who owns it......but its a beautiful repaint.


----------



## John G04 (May 20, 2020)

Glad somebody who knew the history of it could give a definitive answer on it being original paint or not! In this case it being a repaint will probably save it from a life of not being ridden and enjoyed...


----------



## ZE52414 (May 20, 2020)

So chad was the bike that dan bought from you a repaint? It was listed here As OG paint and nobody said a word.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 20, 2020)

Robertriley said:


> Sure looks like the one Chad @Hawthornecrazy sold and I think that was OG paint.  If this is the same one, I’m leaning original paint for sure.



It’s the same bike.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 20, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Glad somebody who knew the history of it could give a definitive answer on it being original paint or not! In this case it being a repaint will probably save it from a life of not being ridden and enjoyed...



I have no problem riding original paint bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## John G04 (May 20, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> I have no problem riding original paint bikes. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 1197852




Me either! Ride any bike as often as possible and have fun with it. Just sayin one person probably would have wanted it if original and it may not of been ridden


----------



## Autocycleplane (May 20, 2020)

I'm not at all questioning the sincerity of anyone involved past or present here.

My opinion - many/most of the blue pins are obviously redone, and all the ivory on the fenders as well hence the poor match to the frame. The motorbike decal looks like a repop, I have never spotted an original with screen alignment issues between the colors like this bike appears to have. Possibly most/all the red is original as well as the ivory on the frame/fork.

Still a very cool bike, especially with a redo on the fender graphics and taking a bit of the obvious edge off of some of the pins - they look like someone left the tape on too long.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 20, 2020)

Autocycleplane said:


> I'm not at all questioning the sincerity of anyone involved past or present here.
> 
> My opinion - many/most of the blue pins are obviously redone, and all the ivory on the fenders as well hence the poor match to the frame. The motorbike decal looks like a repop, I have never spotted an original with screen alignment issues between the colors like this bike appears to have. Possibly most/all the red is original as well as the ivory on the frame/fork.
> 
> Still a very cool bike, especially with a redo on the fender graphics and taking a bit of the obvious edge off of some of the pins - they look like someone left the tape on too long.




There ya go-well stated-not judgmental-acute observations from experienced prewar aficionado!


----------



## biker (May 20, 2020)

This is a good lesson for all new finds with halfway decent paint on it to not to touch it with any new paint. It will bite you back in the end. Clean it, polish it, oil it or wax it, whichever you prefer, but stay away with the rattle can.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 20, 2020)

End of the day....still  a nice bike!


----------



## biker (May 20, 2020)

Craigslist ad has been removed. He must have sold it.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (May 20, 2020)

This is the bike I sold. This bike came out of a warehouse in St. Paul in the mid eighties. Obviously have no idea how long it was in there or it’s previous history The person I bought it from had it given to him for helping clean out the warehouse. He had it in his possession for 35 years or so in his house. It MAY have had some light touch ups on the blue pins and maybe the tip on the front fender but other than that in my opinion it was as original as you would find. Also if it would have been a complete repaint that slight difference in color on the fender tip would have matched perfect with the rest.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 20, 2020)

Somebody's lucky day-beautiful bike!


----------



## BFGforme (May 20, 2020)

John G04 said:


> Me either! Ride any bike as often as possible and have fun with it. Just sayin one person probably would have wanted it if original and it may not of been ridden



That person still buys touched up and part repainted bikes to be hidden...


----------



## Cooper S. (May 23, 2020)

I wouldn’t trust it, dude never went to the swaps I hosted so...


----------



## mr.cycleplane (May 24, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> I wouldn’t trust it, dude never went to the swaps I hosted so...







Seriously!


----------



## Cooper S. (May 24, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> View attachment 1200082
> Seriously!



People who never go to swaps aren’t as trust worthy


----------



## Freqman1 (May 24, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> People who never go to swaps aren’t as trust worthy



He was at Memory Lane last year. We’re you there? V/r Shawn


----------



## Cooper S. (May 24, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> He was at Memory Lane last year. We’re you there? V/r Shawn



I hosted one last year lol


----------

